# ان طال زمن تجربتك



## اسامه فوزي (12 مايو 2008)

*إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت لازلت قادر على الإحتمال 
وعين يسوع لم ولن تغيب عنك لحظة !!
إذ هو يتأنى عليك حتى تأتى التجربة بثمارها فى حياتك 
حياة أبدية ، وخبرات روحية عميقة ، وآلام تشفى 
الجراحات القديمة فتزداد نقاوة !!
هو يمحصك فى نار التجربة ...
لكى يزداد معدنك بريقا ولمعاناً
ولولا أنك مميز عند الله ... وغالى جداً ...
ماكان إهتم هكذا بنقاوتك ... وبريق معـــدنك !!
إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت قــــــوى
إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت لازلت قادر على الإحتمال 
إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميــز عند الله 
إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت حبيب المسيح 
وها هو ينعم عليك بالآم لكى تشاركه آلامه 
وهو حتما سيشركك أيضا فى المجد ....
والذى يصبر إلى المنتهى .... هذا يخلص ...
فطوبــاك إن طال زمن تجربتك 
سوف تكون شجرة كبيرة مثمرة ، وسوف تأوى إليك 
طيور السماء ، فتجد بين أغصانك الدفء والرحمة 
والمحبة والتودد واللـــــــــطف !!
فالذى تذوق الألم هو وحده القادر أن يعين المتألمين 
«من يضعف وأنا لا أضعف 
من يعثر وأنا لا ألتهب » ؟!! (2كو 11 : 29 )
والذى تجرع مرارة ومذلة الضعف ، هو أقــدر الناس على إحتمال ضعفات الآخرين ورفعهم وتشجيعهم 
إذ هو يملأ قلوبهم بالفرح والرجاء ... وهو مشفق عليهم ويلتمس لهم الأعــــذار !!*


----------



## mero_engel (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ان طال زمن تجربتك*

*مووووضوع جميل اووي يا اسامه*
*تسلم ايدك *
* وربنا  يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## فادية (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ان طال زمن تجربتك*

*موضوع جميل  جدا  عزيزي  اسامه  *
*تسلم  ايديك *
*ربنا يبارك  حياتك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ان طال زمن تجربتك*

موضوع جمييييييييل

شكرا لتعبك يا اسامة ​


----------



## استفانوس (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ان طال زمن تجربتك*

سلام ونعمة
لاتعليق .....
كلمات من ذهب 
اشكرك عزيزي 
واسال البركة لحياتك​


----------



## اسامه فوزي (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ان طال زمن تجربتك*

*أخوتي الاحباء
ميرو  -   فاديه   -   مرمر  -     أستفانوس
اشكركم علي مروركم وارائكم المشجعه 
صلو من اجلي كتير *


----------



## Meriamty (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ان طال زمن تجربتك*



موضوع راائع جداااا يا اسامة 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------



## K A T Y (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ان طال زمن تجربتك*

إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت قــــــوى
*إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت لازلت قادر على الإحتمال *
*إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميــز عند الله *
*إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت حبيب المسيح *
*وها هو ينعم عليك بالآم لكى تشاركه آلامه *





*من يعثر وأنا لا ألتهب » ؟!! (2كو 11 : 29 )*
*والذى تجرع مرارة ومذلة الضعف ، هو أقــدر الناس على إحتمال ضعفات الآخرين ورفعهم وتشجيعهم *
*إذ هو يملأ قلوبهم بالفرح والرجاء ... وهو مشفق عليهم ويلتمس لهم الأعــــذار !! *

_*كلمات جميلة قوي ومعزية*_​ 
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك يا اسامة*_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (28 يوليو 2008)

*إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*

_همســـــة فى أذنـــك 
صـديقى دعنى أهمس فى أذنك .. وأقول لك 
إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميز عند الله !! 
فنحن لا نعرف جدول مواعيد الله ، لكننا نثق 
ونعلم يقيناً، أننا موضوع إهتمامه الشخصى 
ورعايته وتدبيره ... برغم إنشغاله بتدبير العالم كله !!

إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت لازلت قادر على الإحتمال 
وعين يسوع لم ولن تغيب عنك لحظة !!
إذ هو يتأنى عليك حتى تأتى التجربة بثمارها فى حياتك 
حياة أبدية ، وخبرات روحية عميقة ، وآلام تشفى 
الجراحات القديمة فتزداد نقاوة !!
هو يمحصك فى نار التجربة ...
لكى يزداد معدنك بريقا ولمعاناً
ولولا أنك مميز عند الله ... وغالى جداً ...
ماكان إهتم هكذا بنقاوتك ... وبريق معـــدنك !!
إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت قــــــوى
إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت لازلت قادر على الإحتمال 
إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميــز عند الله 
إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت حبيب المسيح 

وها هو ينعم عليك بالآم لكى تشاركه آلامه 
وهو حتما سيشركك أيضا فى المجد ....
والذى يصبر إلى المنتهى .... هذا يخلص ...
فطوبــاك إن طال زمن تجربتك 
سوف تكون شجرة كبيرة مثمرة ، وسوف تأوى إليك 
طيور السماء ، فتجد بين أغصانك الدفء والرحمة 
والمحبة والتودد واللـــــــــطف !!
فالذى تذوق الألم هو وحده القادر أن يعين المتألمين 
«من يضعف وأنا لا أضعف 
من يعثر وأنا لا ألتهب » ؟!! (2كو 11 : 29 )
والذى تجرع مرارة ومذلة الضعف ، هو أقــدر الناس على إحتمال ضعفات الآخرين ورفعهم وتشجيعهم 
إذ هو يملأ قلوبهم بالفرح والرجاء ... وهو مشفق عليهم ويلتمس لهم الأعــــذار !!
«أنا أعلم أنكم بجهالة فعلتم كما رؤسائكم أيضاً »
(بطرس لليهود فى أع 3 : 10 )
وإله كل نعمة الذى دعانا إلى مجده الأبدى 
فى المسيح يسوع ... بعدما تألمتم يســـيراً
هو

يكملكم
ويثبتكم
ويقويكم 
ويمكنكم 
له المجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين 
آمـــــــــين (ابط 5 : 10)_​


----------



## candy shop (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*



> يكملكم
> ويثبتكم
> ويقويكم
> ويمكنكم
> له المجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين




كلام جميل اوووووووووووووى يا فيبى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*

موضوعك كتير حلو 
كله معاني وعبر وياليت الجميع يقرء هذه الكلمات ليثبت في ايمانه اكثر فاكثر 
مشكور على هذا الموضوع ​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*



candy shop قال:


> كلام جميل اوووووووووووووى يا فيبى
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



_ميرسى لمرورك ياكاندى​_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*



brave-heart قال:


> موضوعك كتير حلو
> كله معاني وعبر وياليت الجميع يقرء هذه الكلمات ليثبت في ايمانه اكثر فاكثر
> مشكور على هذا الموضوع ​



_ميرسى لمرورك​_​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*

قرأت موضوعك باتمام لانه جميل مفيد منثق ياريت الكل يقراه ربنا يباركك (( امين )) ********


----------



## فيبى 2010 (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*



النهيسى قال:


> قرأت موضوعك باتمام لانه جميل مفيد منثق ياريت الكل يقراه ربنا يباركك (( امين )) ********



_ميرسى لمرورك نورت الموضوع_​


----------



## amjad-ri (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*

شكرا  على الموضوع يا فيبي ​


----------



## mero_engel (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*

*كلمات جميله اووي *
*ميرسي ليكي يا فيبي*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## K A T Y (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*

_*كلمات جميلة قووووووووووووي ومعزية بجد*_

_*تسلم ايدك يا فيبي *_

_*ربنا يباركك*_​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*

size="5"]* حقا اكرر الشكر ليكى على الموضوع الجميل دهوحقا الرب يأتى بالتجربه ومعها الحل والفرج
الرب لا يترك احباؤه أبداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
عين الرب على اولاده (( عينى عليكم من اول السنه لاخرها )) ** ( من يمسكم يمس حدقه عينى )) 
يجربنا لكن عينه علينا  ويحمينا ,, والتجارب تزيد الانسن قوه وصلابه ,, وتنفخ فى الروح القدس الساكنه فيه لكى لا تنطفئ الشمعه
يجرب الرب الا محبيه ,,,, بدليل أيوب الذى عندما تحمل ما لا فوق طاقته كانت نهايته حسنه
الرب يباركك ,,, وننتظر من حضرتك موضوعات اخرى يسوع دايما معاكى*[/size]


----------



## مينا 188 (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*

إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميز عند الله !! 
إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت لازلت قادر على الإحتمال 
إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت حبيب المسيح 
عندك حق 
يارب سامح من اعتقد خطا انك نسيته 
يارب سامح من لم يستفيد من التجربه 
واعترف انى كنت للاسف واحد منهم حتى لو للحظات 
شكرا ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## فيبى 2010 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*



amjad-ri قال:


> شكرا  على الموضوع يا فيبي ​



_ميرسى لمرورك ياامجد نورت الموضوع_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*



mero_engel قال:


> *كلمات جميله اووي *
> *ميرسي ليكي يا فيبي*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



_ميرسى لمرورك ياميرو نورتى الموضوع_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*



النهيسى قال:


> size="5"]* حقا اكرر الشكر ليكى على الموضوع الجميل دهوحقا الرب يأتى بالتجربه ومعها الحل والفرج
> الرب لا يترك احباؤه أبداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> عين الرب على اولاده (( عينى عليكم من اول السنه لاخرها )) ** ( من يمسكم يمس حدقه عينى ))
> يجربنا لكن عينه علينا  ويحمينا ,, والتجارب تزيد الانسن قوه وصلابه ,, وتنفخ فى الروح القدس الساكنه فيه لكى لا تنطفئ الشمعه
> ...



_ميرسى لمرورك نورت الموضوع_​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*



مينا 188 قال:


> إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميز عند الله !!
> إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت لازلت قادر على الإحتمال
> إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت حبيب المسيح
> عندك حق
> ...



_ميرسى لمرورك نورت الموضوع_​


----------



## sosana (7 يوليو 2009)

*إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*

همســـــة فى أذنـــك 
صـديقى دعنى أهمس فى أذنك .. وأقول لك 
إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميز عند الله !! 
فنحن لا نعرف جدول مواعيد الله ، لكننا نثق 
ونعلم يقيناً، أننا موضوع إهتمامه الشخصى 
ورعايته وتدبيره ... برغم إنشغاله بتدبير العالم كله !!

إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت لازلت قادر على الإحتمال 
وعين يسوع لم ولن تغيب عنك لحظة !!
إذ هو يتأنى عليك حتى تأتى التجربة بثمارها فى حياتك 
حياة أبدية ، وخبرات روحية عميقة ، وآلام تشفى 
الجراحات القديمة فتزداد نقاوة !!
هو يمحصك فى نار التجربة ...
لكى يزداد معدنك بريقا ولمعاناً
ولولا أنك مميز عند الله ... وغالى جداً ...
ماكان إهتم هكذا بنقاوتك ... وبريق معـــدنك !!
إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت قــــــوى
إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت لازلت قادر على الإحتمال 
إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميــز عند الله 
إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت حبيب المسيح 

وها هو ينعم عليك بالآم لكى تشاركه آلامه 
وهو حتما سيشركك أيضا فى المجد ....
والذى يصبر إلى المنتهى .... هذا يخلص ...
فطوبــاك إن طال زمن تجربتك 
سوف تكون شجرة كبيرة مثمرة ، وسوف تأوى إليك 
طيور السماء ، فتجد بين أغصانك الدفء والرحمة 
والمحبة والتودد واللـــــــــطف !!
فالذى تذوق الألم هو وحده القادر أن يعين المتألمين 
«من يضعف وأنا لا أضعف 
من يعثر وأنا لا ألتهب » ؟!! (2كو 11 : 29 )
والذى تجرع مرارة ومذلة الضعف ، هو أقــدر الناس على إحتمال ضعفات الآخرين ورفعهم وتشجيعهم 
إذ هو يملأ قلوبهم بالفرح والرجاء ... وهو مشفق عليهم ويلتمس لهم الأعــــذار !!
«أنا أعلم أنكم بجهالة فعلتم كما رؤسائكم أيضاً »
(بطرس لليهود فى أع 3 : 10 )
وإله كل نعمة الذى دعانا إلى مجده الأبدى 
فى المسيح يسوع ... بعدما تألمتم يســـيراً
هو
يكملكم
ويثبتكم
ويقويكم 
ويمكنكم 
له المجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين 
آمـــــــــين (ابط 5 : 10)​
منقول​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*

موضوع جميل اوووووووى 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى ليكى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sosana (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*

ميرسي اوووووووووي يا كوكو على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*



موضوع رائع جداااا يا سوسنا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*

موضوع رائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## sosana (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*

ميرسي اوووووووي يا
كليم
ava_kirolos_son 
على ردودكم الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## happy angel (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*


----------



## sosana (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*

ميرسي اووووووووووووووي يا هابي على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي ياقمر


----------



## فادية (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*

*جميل جدا *
*تسلم ايديك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## sosana (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*

ميرسي اوووووووووووووووووووووووووي يا فادية على ردك الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 أبريل 2010)

*مهما طال زمن تجربتك... ثق بربنا يسوع المسيح*

* طال زمن تجربتك

فأنت مميز عند الله !!

+++++++++++++

احبائى دعونى أهمس فى أذنك ..

وأقول لكم

إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميز عند الله !!

فنحن لا نعرف جدول مواعيد الله ،

لكننا نثق

ونعلم يقيناً،

أننا موضوع إهتمامه الشخصى

ورعايته وتدبيره ...

برغم إنشغاله بتدبير العالم كله !!

إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت لازلت قادر على الإحتمال

وعين يسوع لم ولن تغيب عنك لحظة !!

إذ هو يتأنى عليك حتى تأتى التجربة بثمارها فى حياتك

حياة أبدية ،

وخبرات روحية عميقة ،

وآلام تشفى

الجراحات القديمة فتزداد نقاوة !!

هو يمحصك فى نار التجربة ...

لكى يزداد معدنك بريقا ولمعاناً

ولولا أنك مميز عند الله ...

وغالى جداً ...

ماكان إهتم هكذا بنقاوتك ...

وبريق معـــدنك !!

إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت قــــــوى

إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت لازلت قادر على الإحتمال

إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميــز عند الله

إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت حبيب المسيح

وها هو ينعم عليك بالآم لكى تشاركه آلامه

وهو حتما سيشركك أيضا فى المجد ....

والذى يصبر إلى المنتهى ....

هذا يخلص ...

فطوبــاك إن طال زمن تجربتك

سوف تكون شجرة كبيرة مثمرة ،

وسوف تأوى إليك

طيور السماء ،

فتجد بين أغصانك الدفء والرحمة

والمحبة والتودد واللـــــــــطف !!

فالذى تذوق الألم هو وحده القادر أن يعين المتألمين

«من يضعف وأنا لا أضعف

من يعثر وأنا لا ألتهب »

؟!! (2كو 11 : 29 )

والذى تجرع مرارة ومذلة الضعف ،

هو أقــدر الناس على إحتمال ضعفات الآخرين ورفعهم وتشجيعهم

إذ هو يملأ قلوبهم بالفرح والرجاء ...

وهو مشفق عليهم ويلتمس لهم الأعــــذار !!

«أنا أعلم أنكم بجهالة فعلتم كما رؤسائكم أيضاً »

(بطرس لليهود فى أع 3 : 10 )

وإله كل نعمة الذى دعانا إلى مجده الأبدى

فى المسيح يسوع ...

بعدما تألمتم يســـيراً

هو
يكملكم
ويثبتكم
ويقويكم
ويمكنكم
له المجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين
آمـــــــــين*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: مهما طال زمن تجربتك... ثق بربنا يسوع المسيح*

*بجد موضوع معــــــزى جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
كل الشكر لحضرتك
*



​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2010)

*رد: مهما طال زمن تجربتك... ثق بربنا يسوع المسيح*

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مايو 2010)

*إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميز عند الله !!*

*إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميز عند الله !!


صـديقى دعنى أهمس فى أذنك ..

وأقول لك

إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميز عند الله !!

فنحن لا نعرف جدول مواعيد الله ،

لكننا نثق

ونعلم يقيناً،

أننا موضوع إهتمامه الشخصى

ورعايته وتدبيره ...

برغم إنشغاله بتدبير العالم كله !!

إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت لازلت قادر على الإحتمال

وعين يسوع لم ولن تغيب عنك لحظة !!

إذ هو يتأنى عليك حتى تأتى التجربة بثمارها فى حياتك

حياة أبدية ،

وخبرات روحية عميقة ،

وآلام تشفى

الجراحات القديمة فتزداد نقاوة !!

هو يمحصك فى نار التجربة ...

لكى يزداد معدنك بريقا ولمعاناً

ولولا أنك مميز عند الله ...

وغالى جداً ...

ماكان إهتم هكذا بنقاوتك ...

وبريق معـــدنك !!

إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت قــــــوى

إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت لازلت قادر على الإحتمال

إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميــز عند الله

إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت حبيب المسيح

وها هو ينعم عليك بالآم لكى تشاركه آلامه

وهو حتما سيشركك أيضا فى المجد ....

والذى يصبر إلى المنتهى ....

هذا يخلص ...

فطوبــاك إن طال زمن تجربتك

سوف تكون شجرة كبيرة مثمرة ،

وسوف تأوى إليك

طيور السماء ،

فتجد بين أغصانك الدفء والرحمة

والمحبة والتودد واللـــــــــطف !!

فالذى تذوق الألم هو وحده القادر أن يعين المتألمين

«من يضعف وأنا لا أضعف

من يعثر وأنا لا ألتهب »

؟!! (2كو 11 : 29 )

والذى تجرع مرارة ومذلة الضعف ،

هو أقــدر الناس على إحتمال ضعفات الآخرين ورفعهم وتشجيعهم

إذ هو يملأ قلوبهم بالفرح والرجاء ...

وهو مشفق عليهم ويلتمس لهم الأعــــذار !!

«أنا أعلم أنكم بجهالة فعلتم كما رؤسائكم أيضاً »

(بطرس لليهود فى أع 3 : 10 )

وإله كل نعمة الذى دعانا إلى مجده الأبدى

فى المسيح يسوع ...

بعدما تألمتم يســـيراً

هو
يكملكم
ويثبتكم
ويقويكم
ويمكنكم
له المجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين
آمـــــــــين
منقول*​


----------



## besm alslib (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميز عند الله !!*

*إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميز عند  الله !!*

*إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت لازلت  قادر على الإحتمال*

*إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت حبيب  المسيح*




*نقل رائع وموفق بجد*

*العبارات اللي اخترتها مبارح بالذات كنت بكلم ماما *

*ونفس العبارات هي قالتها كانت بتقول ان الله بيعرف قدرة كل انسان ويعطيه التجربه على اد احتماله*

*والرب ما بيجرب غير اللي بيحبهم *




*موضوع رائع حبيبتي ونقل موفق جدا *

*تسلم ايديكي عليه *

*الرب يبارك تعبك *​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميز عند الله !!*

ميرسي يا حبي علي كلامك الرقيق زيك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## happy angel (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميز عند الله !!*

*فنحن لا نعرف جدول مواعيد الله ،

لكننا نثق

ونعلم يقيناً،

أننا موضوع إهتمامه الشخصى

ورعايته وتدبيره ...

ميرسى موضوع جميل اوى اوى

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميز عند الله !!*

ربنا يخليكي يا ارق هابي

دايما كلامك رقيق زيك


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميز عند الله !!*

كل من يسلّم ذاته إلى المشيئة

 الالهية يحيا في السلام

 راضياً بمصيره يكون في سعادة

منقطعة النظير

شكرا الك روزي

موضوع جميل


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميز عند الله !!*

مرورك اجمل يا كليمو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميز عند الله !!*






ميرسى يا روزى لتعبك الرب يرعاكى​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميز عند الله !!*

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي

كلك زوق


----------



## youhnna (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميز عند الله !!*

*موضوع اكثر من رائع

شكراااااااااا روزي

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميز عند الله !!*

شكرا ليك يا يوحنا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميز عند الله !!*

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع يا روزى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميز عند الله !!*

شكرا ليك يا كوكو علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (10 مايو 2010)

*ان طال زمن تجربتك فانت مميز عند الله*

صـديقى دعنى أهمس فى أذنك ..

وأقول لك

إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميز عند الله !!

فنحن لا نعرف جدول مواعيد الله ،

لكننا نثق

ونعلم يقيناً،

أننا موضوع إهتمامه الشخصى

ورعايته وتدبيره ...

برغم إنشغاله بتدبير العالم كله !!

إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت لازلت قادر على الإحتمال

وعين يسوع لم ولن تغيب عنك لحظة !!

إذ هو يتأنى عليك حتى تأتى التجربة بثمارها فى حياتك

حياة أبدية ،

وخبرات روحية عميقة ،

وآلام تشفى

الجراحات القديمة فتزداد نقاوة !!

هو يمحصك فى نار التجربة ...

لكى يزداد معدنك بريقا ولمعاناً

ولولا أنك مميز عند الله ...

وغالى جداً ...

ماكان إهتم هكذا بنقاوتك ...

وبريق معـــدنك !!

إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت قــــــوى

إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت لازلت قادر على الإحتمال

إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميــز عند الله

إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت حبيب المسيح

وها هو ينعم عليك بالآم لكى تشاركه آلامه

وهو حتما سيشركك أيضا فى المجد ....

والذى يصبر إلى المنتهى ....

هذا يخلص ...

فطوبــاك إن طال زمن تجربتك

سوف تكون شجرة كبيرة مثمرة ،

وسوف تأوى إليك

طيور السماء ،

فتجد بين أغصانك الدفء والرحمة

والمحبة والتودد واللـــــــــطف !!

فالذى تذوق الألم هو وحده القادر أن يعين المتألمين

«من يضعف وأنا لا أضعف

من يعثر وأنا لا ألتهب »

؟!! (2كو 11 : 29 )

والذى تجرع مرارة ومذلة الضعف ،

هو أقــدر الناس على إحتمال ضعفات الآخرين ورفعهم وتشجيعهم

إذ هو يملأ قلوبهم بالفرح والرجاء ...

وهو مشفق عليهم ويلتمس لهم الأعــــذار !!

«أنا أعلم أنكم بجهالة فعلتم كما رؤسائكم أيضاً »

(بطرس لليهود فى أع 3 : 10 )

وإله كل نعمة الذى دعانا إلى مجده الأبدى

فى المسيح يسوع ...

بعدما تألمتم يســـيراً

هو
يكملكم
ويثبتكم
ويقويكم
ويمكنكم
له المجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين
آمـــــــــين​


----------



## happy angel (10 مايو 2010)

*رد: ان طال زمن تجربتك فانت مميز عند الله*

*ان طال زمن التجربة فانه يأتنيعليك حتي تأتي التجربة بثمارها بس كتير احنا بنستعجل علي النتيجة ومش بنتصور ان ليها ثمار اصلا فيا من اعطيت لنا التجارب تستطيع وحدك ان تمدنا بالمعونة لنستطيع ان نصبر ونسير في وسطها بدون اي ضعف اوشك 

ميرسى موضوع معزى جداا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (10 مايو 2010)

*رد: ان طال زمن تجربتك فانت مميز عند الله*

* أبن الأنبا كيرلس *
*شكراً علي مجهودك الرائع في توصيل ( إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت مميز عند الله ) *
هو أقــدر الناس على إحتمال ضعفات الآخرين ورفعهم وتشجيعهم

إذ هو يملأ قلوبهم بالفرح والرجاء


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 مايو 2010)

*رد: مهما طال زمن تجربتك... ثق بربنا يسوع المسيح*



abotarbo قال:


> *بجد موضوع معــــــزى جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
> كل الشكر لحضرتك
> *
> 
> ...




ميرسى كتيير لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 مايو 2010)

*رد: مهما طال زمن تجربتك... ثق بربنا يسوع المسيح*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​




الاجمل مرورك كوكو
ميرسى ليك كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (18 مايو 2010)

*رد: مهما طال زمن تجربتك... ثق بربنا يسوع المسيح*

كرا للموضوع الرائع جدا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (18 مايو 2010)

*رد: مهما طال زمن تجربتك... ثق بربنا يسوع المسيح*

امين

مرسي عالتامل الطيب

محبتي​


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2010)

*رد: مهما طال زمن تجربتك... ثق بربنا يسوع المسيح*




> *إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت قــــــوى
> 
> إن طال زمن تجربتك فأنت لازلت قادر على الإحتمال
> 
> ...



*ميرسى ياقمر تامل جميل جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2010)

*رد: ان طال زمن تجربتك فانت مميز عند الله*




موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2010)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2010)

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2010)

*رد: إن طال زمن تجـــــربتك*




موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## mero_engel (19 مايو 2010)

*تم الدمج نظرا لتكرار الموضوع*
​


----------



## twety (19 مايو 2010)

*



إذ هو يتأنى عليك حتى تأتى التجربة بثمارها فى حياتك 
حياة أبدية ، وخبرات روحية عميقة ، وآلام تشفى 
الجراحات القديمة فتزداد نقاوة !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*جميله قوى الكلمات دى*
*ومعزيه جدا بجد*

*شكرا لتعبك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك*


----------



## twety (19 مايو 2010)

*



إذ هو يتأنى عليك حتى تأتى التجربة بثمارها فى حياتك 
حياة أبدية ، وخبرات روحية عميقة ، وآلام تشفى 
الجراحات القديمة فتزداد نقاوة !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*جميله قوى الكلمات دى*
*ومعزيه جدا بجد*

*شكرا لتعبك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك*


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (27 مايو 2010)

تعزية جميلة جدا 

شكرا اخى الكريم

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

